# Ghost(s) whispers......



## monty1269 (Sep 24, 2008)

PARRTY!
I've got the MP3 file covered (Thanks to 'nother forum member!!) But Now, I'm trying to figure out how to put this into the bathroom - so when guests go inside they'll hear "ghost whispers" heehee...BUT...and here's the catch; I dont want them to see where the noise is coming from. I'm thinking of using a simple CD-player with small powered speakers inside the a/c vent (ceiling). All would have to be battery powered of course. OR, I could put them in the cabinetry, but then they could just open the door and see the player sitting there. 

I'm thinking in the shower so it can echo a bit. Maybe hiding something in a fake shelf in the shower?? that stinks tho... gotta be a better idea. Anyone??


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

The AC vent would work. I really like the idea of putting something fake in the shower, but I can't think of what would hide a CD player. I think you should tape it underneath the tank to the toilet. Who on earth is going to check back under the toilet at a party. This depends how big it is, of course.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You could also put a small CD player in a waste basket and cover it with what looks like used paper waste. People aren't likely to dig through snot rags, especially if you throw in some that appear to have blood on them...which would be in keeping with a Halloween party.

I like the toilet tank idea also.


----------



## monty1269 (Sep 24, 2008)

under the toilet...hhmmm.. hafta check that location for fitment. NICE! 

I really didnt wanna get into details of my bathroom layout - cuz I wanted to get some 'out-of-the-box' ideas....


----------



## Fester (Sep 17, 2006)

How about a small MP3 player with external speakers instead of the CD player? Might be easier to hide.


----------



## Scottzilla (Jun 13, 2007)

Heating vents are good. You can still tell it's coming from the vent but it's kind of creepy to think that something might be living in there.

The toilet tank is also good.


----------



## Bilbo (Dec 13, 2007)

You could always hollow out a few empty (LARGE) shampoo bottles and hide the equipment in them if you really want to use the shower...


----------



## Great White (Jan 18, 2006)

Put a plant/pot in there with a false bottom


----------



## Flying Dutchman (Oct 29, 2008)

*Another fun trick*

Make up some kind of pressure switch and attach it to the seat, so when they sit down, it starts the sounds.


----------



## Flying Dutchman (Oct 29, 2008)

*Memory*

I remember an electronic store that used to sell a device that hooked up to any flat surface and made it a speaker. I wish I could fine one now. You could hook it to a wall. How creepy is that. Another thing you could do is use black light instead of normal lights.


----------



## monty1269 (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm working on the MP3 w/ a small powered speaker, cut into a shampoo bottle. I'm gonna put it on the liitle shelf that hangs from the showerhead. Should echo nicely too. 

OH...and never mind those dead(?) "roaches" in the bottom of the shower....or on the lid of the toilet! SURPRISE! LOL!


----------

